# Pink Lines down the screen.



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

I tried this on another site, and nobody has helped. So I'm hoping you guys will be able to.

Forgive me if this is the wrong section of the site, but I have a problem.

Firstly I know very little about the technical side of computers, so any assistance would be helpful and appreciated.

The problem is my monitor is acting strange with pink lines all over the place and distorting the picture. It looks like this, LINK.

I don't know if this information about the screen will be helpful but I'll give iit anyway.

Monitor: 17" Sharp-LL172A Analogue Flat Panel.

Graphics Card: RADEON 9800 SERIES

And I'm also using Windows XP if that helps.

The problem hasn't been around much, just the past few days it has been occuring.

Thankyou for any help received.


----------



## Waldo_II (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, my first guess is that the monitor has gone bad. If you have any other monitors in the house, try hooking them up in place of the monitor you are using right now.


----------



## Xaviar (Jan 5, 2008)

Does your monitor have an auto adjust on it? Lines down flatscreens are typically caused by the phase being out of adjustment.

http://www.techmind.org/lcd/index.html

Great website for adjusting your LCD to solve the problems. (Try having a 42" Monitor, you REALLY notice them when they come out.)


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm grateful.

Unfortunately, I don't have another monitor anywhere that I could test the computer with.

I don't know if it has any relevance but on occasions, the screen has gone blank just saying the screen is out of timing. I then have to restart the computer and it'll be fine.

XAVIER: It does have an auto adjust button but unfortunately, it didn't have any effect on the problem.That website I'm sure is extremely helpful, but I'm not entirely sure which test would benefit me, or what to do exactly.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Go into device manager and remove your monitor from the system by deleting it. Shut it down and unplug it from the computer and the wall. Give it a second or two and replug and reboot and see if the boot resets it correctly for you. Jazz


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

is the screenshot you provided a camera shot of your screen or strate from the computer (aka print screen)

if it is a print screen it seems to be video corruption


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

It is a printscreen of the problem.

Also, I'll try the deleting the monitor and rebbooting thing tomorrow and report back the results.


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

Zidaneria said:


> It is a printscreen of the problem.
> 
> Also, I'll try the deleting the monitor and rebbooting thing tomorrow and report back the results.


from that you should actually update your video card drivers or replace it cause if it was the monitor it shouldnt show on the image


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

balthasar is correct it isn't probably your monitor it is probably an internal issue with the video card.. try updating the drivers.


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

How exactly do I go about doing this?


----------



## RogueSpear00 (Jan 18, 2008)

What type of computer do you have - give us the model number and manufacturer if possible.


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

*AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+.

Motherboard: K8VSEDX AsusTeK Computer Inc

Graphics Card: Radeon 9800 Series*

I help that some of that information helps in some way. If there is anything else you need then just ask.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp

dl the display driver


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

Do I need to delete / uninstall anything before I download the driver?


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

i dont thank so but you can if you want


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

I installed but there is no real noticable change. There is still distortion and everything.
Also there is major lagging now.


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

Zidaneria said:


> I installed but there is no real noticable change. There is still distortion and everything.
> Also there is major lagging now.


im thanking the video card is malfunctioning


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

Is there any way of rectifying that problem?


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

Zidaneria said:


> Is there any way of rectifying that problem?


all i can say is if you can try another video card. i dont exactly know how you can see otherwise maybe someone else can


----------



## allisonl (Jan 22, 2008)

Yesterday I had the same issue. Same pink lines. I tried a different monitor and I had the same problem. I have a Gateway.

I was using the computer less than 10 hours prior, and there were no signs of anything going wrong.

A computer-minded friend said it may need a replacement lithium battery. The computer is 5 years old to the week. When I shut it down, a note saying "d s power" (?) popped up. Also, it won't let me turn the computer off. It only restarts.

-Allison


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Allisonl, I don't have the problem with turning the computer off, that's all fine, everything is fine just that there is a distorted image and lagging.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't read any good news around the issue your having other than the monitor has a definite problem. Is the monitor still under it's warranty? It may well be it's time to call the company and ask if they have an answer to the problem or if the monitor is fixable as is. If under warranty you need to have them fix the thing or exchange it. Jazz


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah, it's still under warranty. I just thought that I'd give it a go on here before I had to mess about with getting a tech guy out or sending the monitor to be fixed.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hopefully they simply exchange it for you. Better now than after your out of warranty. Let us know...Jazz


----------



## rangerdud105 (Jan 24, 2008)

Did your screen has some contact with liquid? I think that messes up the colors


----------



## toonbear (Mar 30, 2007)

LCD screens of any size are notorious for "running " like a ladder in a ladies stocking. My 26"LCD TV developed the same problem, the pixels started out running out at about 1/2 inch in length then escalated every time we turned the TV on until the line ran across the screen.As it was warranty they took it away to fix it , putting in a new flat panel. The paperwork indicated the panel cost £800, I could have bought a new updated TV for less than that.


----------



## charente (Jan 23, 2008)

Zidaneria, I don't want to sound pessimistic but, this happened to my pc a couple of years ago, I tried to find info on the net but no one had any idea about the fault, I googled "pink lines", " red lines", etc... but, no solution. I do know it wasn't the monitor & suspected the Nvidia graphics card (installing new drivers didn't help). After a while I had boot problems & later the pc died. Check to see if the chassis is live, I found out mine was when it was too late. If it is then that may be the problem.

Good Luck!


----------



## Zidaneria (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help from everyone.

@Charente: Perhaps we do have the same problem. I'm gonna call out the tech guy anyway because he it's free, and we're under warranty so it is no problem.

Thanks to everybody.


----------

